

Disney creates gear software to make super-realistic movement - chrisacky
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/17/disney-researchers-create-a-way-to-make-geared-figures-that-look-amazingly-life-like/

======
jqgatsby
that's really beautiful, and pretty useful as well

